# looking for shovelers, plow truck drivers, salters and sub-contractors : Lansing



## Lakestate1 (Nov 6, 2007)

we are looking for shovelers, drivers for plow and salt trucks, and sub- contractors for the greater lansing, MI area.


----------



## miracle (Aug 20, 2007)

how much are you paying for subs


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

i am interested what are you offering??? 4 years driving my own rigs....


----------

